# Blackstone Labs - Super DMZ 2.0 Discounts!!!



## heavyiron (Sep 5, 2012)

*Blackstone Labs - Super DMZ 2.0 Discounts!!!

*BREAKING NEWS!!! IronMagLabs Inc. groundbreaking product is  back!! An independent distributor bought every last bottle and this is  the ONLY place you can buy this powerful supplement at this price. Get  it soon because this one is not going to last long. 



 


Buy 3 get one free plus use discount code *HEAVY10* for an additional 10% off!

Click here ----> *Blackstone Labs - Buy Super-DMZ Rx 2.0*





​


----------



## getreps (Sep 5, 2012)

How effective and damaging (to your body) is this in comparison to mdrol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

getreps said:


> How effective and damaging (to your body) is this in comparison to mdrol




everyone is different brah


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 5, 2012)

getreps said:


> How effective and damaging (to your body) is this in comparison to mdrol



Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained


----------



## getreps (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmm this looks like an interesting product for sure I may research this a bit and make a proposed cycle post


----------



## getreps (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm 25 6'2 215lbs been lifting since I was 15 and have only ever one  other cycle before ( when i was 22 i did a 3 weeker of mdrol (10/20/30)  then nolva (40/30/20/10) and did cycle assist the entire cycle and pct.


week 1-4 20/40/40/40 super dmz 2.0
week 1-8 advanced cycle support 2 pills a day
week 5-8 i see on your site you have that ultra male rx, can that be used on it's own and be successful or should it be in conjunction with nolva at 40/20/20/10


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Start a new thread, but to start with keep the super dmz at 20/20/20/20 as its only your second cycle... A serm is needed nolva or clomid.


----------



## getreps (Sep 5, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Start a new thread, but to start with keep the super dmz at 20/20/20/20 as its only your second cycle... A serm is needed nolva or clomid.




Will start a new thread


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Blackstone Labs - Super DMZ 2.0 Discounts!!!
> 
> *BREAKING NEWS!!! IronMagLabs Inc. groundbreaking product is  back!! An independent distributor bought every last bottle and this is  the ONLY place you can buy this powerful supplement at this price. Get  it soon because this one is not going to last long.
> 
> ...



Bump!


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 6, 2012)

lol @ the backstory
this stuff might be worth double next year, buy it up guys


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 12, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> lol @ the backstory
> this stuff might be worth double next year, buy it up guys



It will be worth more for sure.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2012)

I would LOVE to see someone run Super DMZ 2.0 @ 40mgs ED LOL i can barely handle 20.. its so fucking strong


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> I would LOVE to see someone run Super DMZ 2.0 @ 40mgs ED LOL i can barely handle 20.. its so fucking strong



I would not exceed 2 caps daily. That should be plenty for dry, lean gains and strength increases.


----------



## Z499 (Sep 18, 2012)

not trying to burst any bubbles or steal anyones thunder but orbit nutrition still has it for 39.99 before discount code, not trying to disrespect heavy, i support people repping companies, i guess you could say im a little jewish and try to save a couple of bucks where ever i can 

Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Super-DMZ 2.0 At A Discount!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2012)

At Blackstone you can save some money if you choose the buy 3 get 1 free and use my discount code.

$35.24 per bottle.

Thanks


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 18, 2012)

Might have to jump in on this!


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice. Stock up, everyone!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> At Blackstone you can save some money if you choose the buy 3 get 1 free and use my discount code.
> 
> $35.24 per bottle.
> 
> Thanks



Bump!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Blackstone Labs - Super DMZ 2.0 Discounts!!!
> 
> *BREAKING NEWS!!! IronMagLabs Inc. groundbreaking product is  back!! An independent distributor bought every last bottle and this is  the ONLY place you can buy this powerful supplement at this price. Get  it soon because this one is not going to last long.
> 
> ...



Supplies are running low!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 3, 2012)

People... It's the winter, it's time to grow. There is one legal option for serious muscle (and it won't be legal much longer), and that's SUPER DMZ 2.0, ONLY sold at *Blackstone Labs - Buy Super-DMZ Rx 2.0* - If you buy now, and use the discount code heavy10... buy 3 and get 1 free... you get the bottles at an all time low of $33.75 each! That's 4 cycles for less than $140... Unheard of. Buy it now!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2012)

THERE  ARE ONLY 3000 BOTTLES LEFT & WE WANT TO BLOW THEM OUT! TILL CHRISTMAS WE  WILL GIVE YOU 15% OFF PLUS BUY 3 GET 1 FREE! THAT MEANS EACH BOTTLE  WILL BE LESS THAN $32 EACH!

 Discount code: *XMAS15* for 15% Off!

 It'll be a sad day for muscle building when Super DMZ 2.0 is gone from  this planet... but until then, HAPPY GROWING & MARRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ActuaryBrah (Nov 30, 2012)

Sweet deal.  Will probably pick some up


----------



## srw (Nov 30, 2012)

just grabbed 2 bottles. couldn't swing the 3 for 1 deal right now but still got 15% off. not bad. want some more time with diet and workouts but when i do run it was looking at 20/20/20/20. and i have clomid on hand and would be 25/25/25/25. looking forward to it. oh and this will be 1st cycle of anything so if it looks wrong feel free to let me know.


----------



## famusone (Nov 30, 2012)

Anything wrong with doing Var 50mg ed with this too??

Famusone


----------



## longworthb (Nov 30, 2012)

Run the clomid at 50-50-25-25 and ur recovery will be a little easier


----------



## famusone (Nov 30, 2012)

Unless I am reading this wrong....I went in to order the Buy 3 get 1 free and w/ s&h it is 134.99 after xmas15 discount! Shouldn't this be even cheaper with 1 of the bottles being free?? Especially if each bottle is $32 with discount?? Just double checking....

Famusone


----------



## srw (Nov 30, 2012)

will do that, thanks long


----------

